# My first post, and I have a question.



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm going to be going to community college, and I signed up for their karate class. I am a total n00b when it comes to karate, because I've never had any previous training before... and I was wondering what I should expect.


It is listed as shotokan karate under the description of the class.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 7, 2004)

You can expect white uniforms, lots of rigorous training with lots and lots of repetition.  You can also expect to learn some Japanese terminology.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 7, 2004)

Can not say for sue but I would expect excecises then basics (stances, strikes, kicks in some order). 

Let us know how it gos and what you do


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 7, 2004)

I envy you for being a begining student! That's when it's the most fun.Just get ready to have a great time.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll agree with Gary. Get ready for some excitement and a meaning to learning

beginners do have the most fun


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 7, 2004)

There will probably be some times when it gets very frustrating, don't give up, sometimes teh lessons learned by sticking to it are the most important ones.

Have lots of fun, keep an open mind, and you will enjoy yourself to no end.


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement. 

This is exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 7, 2004)

My recommendation is to see if they have any type of flyers they may have that advertises their school and share some information with us.  For example:  How many days a week do you get to attend class?  What is the class fees?  How often do students test for rank?  How much are testing fees? Organizational fees?  (Believe me the biggest pain in the butt is the political red-tape)


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 7, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> My recommendation is to see if they have any type of flyers they may have that advertises their school and share some information with us. For example: How many days a week do you get to attend class? What is the class fees? How often do students test for rank? How much are testing fees? Organizational fees? (Believe me the biggest pain in the butt is the political red-tape)


I know for a fact that the class meets two days a week, an hour each day.

As for class fees, I don't know of anything besides college tuition.

I don't start until September 14, so I don't know much currently.


----------



## bart (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey There,

You can learn a lot from a college class. I'd suggest keeping with it for a year and reading a lot about that specific style of karate in books and magazines. After the year is done, see where you are with it and then decide if you want to continue or try something else. It takes a bit just to get acclimatized to the martial arts and see "what's what." Good luck.


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 8, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> Hey There,
> 
> You can learn a lot from a college class. I'd suggest keeping with it for a year and reading a lot about that specific style of karate in books and magazines. After the year is done, see where you are with it and then decide if you want to continue or try something else. It takes a bit just to get acclimatized to the martial arts and see "what's what." Good luck.


Thanks for the encouragement. There were three or four different MA's to choose from:

Aikido
Shotokan karate
Tai Chi
and I think gong fu as well.

I really want to do taekwondo, but the school doesn't offer it.

Oh well, Shotokan is pretty close to it, from what I've heard.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

There several major differences between Tae Kwon Do and Shotokan.  You might be interested in reading the following threads

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1294&highlight=Shotokan

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15222&highlight=Shotokan

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13553&highlight=Shotokan


----------



## oldnewbie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have trained in Shotokan for a little over 3 years.

The art is considered a hard style, vs. a soft style. The moves are a little rigid, lots of power, low stances, with the idea to blow through your opponent rather than use his power against him.

We use Katas, or forms... (Several moves connected together, and repeated, in a pattern) to practise strikes, blocks and kicks.

As you search this site, (which is a wonderful place to be) you will find several points of view, from concerning styles of martial arts, to views on the benefits of Kata (or lack thereof).

Do not be discouraged with anything you read, everyone has an opinion..
Work hard, and enjoy whatever art you are in.
Remember, there is always more to learn....

If you wish to discuss anything, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 14, 2004)

Do it!! You'll have the time of your life.


----------

